# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Δημοσκοπήσεις Ψυχολογίας - Νέα ενότητα στο E-Psychology.gr

## Aeon

Μια ακόμη καινοτομία έχει προστεθεί στο E-Psychology.gr!

Δημιουργήσαμε μια ενότητα όπου τα μέλη του Portal μπορούν να δημιουργούν τις δικές τους δημοσκοπήσεις για θέματα ψυχολογίας.

*Ποιοι έχουν δικαίωμα δημιουργίας δημοσκόπησης;* 
Έχουν δικαίωμα δημιουργίας ψηφοφορίας όλα τα εγγεγραμένα μέλη του Portal. 
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Η εγγραφή στο portal δεν σχετίζεται με το φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας. Είναι διαφορετική. Μπορείτε ωστόσο να χρησιμοποιήσετε τα ίδια στοιχεία (ψευδώνυμο και κωδικό) εάν αυτά είναι διαθέσιμα.

*Ποιοι έχουν δικαίωμα ψήφου στις δημοσκοπήσεις;*
Δικαίωμα ψήφου έχουν προς το παρόν, όλοι οι επισκέπτες. Το σύστημα, ελέγχει αν έχετε ψηφήσει σε μια δημοσκόπηση και αποτρέπει τις πολλαπλές ψήφους. Ο έλεγχος γίνεται με πολλαπλούς τρόπους (ip, cookies κτλ).

*Σελίδα Ενότητας Δημοσκοπήσεων*

----------

